# Kleiner Japapanischer Pavillon und was wird noch gebaut



## toschbaer (9. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe ja wieder zu viel Zeit

um 4°°Uhr das letzte mal gestrichen    

Die Köpfe der Gratsparren werden noch bemalt und in das Teehaus kommt ein Buddha mit Beleuchtung

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## samorai (9. Jan. 2015)

Wow, Friedhelm!like
Ich will gar nicht wissen wieviele Stunden Du für die Dachschindeln gebraucht hast!
Darauf kannst Du mit Recht Stolz sein. Gerade solche Unikate heben den Teich besonders hervor!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (9. Jan. 2015)

Tolles Teil!


----------



## der_odo (9. Jan. 2015)

Moin Friedhelm,

schönes Häuschen. So in etwa wollte ich eigentlich ein Vogelfutterhäuschen bauen.
Hast du die Ziegelreihen einzeln ausgesägt oder gibt es die so zu kaufen?


----------



## jolantha (9. Jan. 2015)

Wenn Du sooooo viel Langeweile hast, könntest Du mir auch eins bauen, 
aber bitte in der Größe von 3x4 m , zum drinrumsitzen .
Gefällt mir


----------



## toschbaer (9. Jan. 2015)

Danke für die Blumen



samorai schrieb:


> Moin Friedhelm,
> 
> schönes Häuschen. So in etwa wollte ich eigentlich ein Vogelfutterhäuschen bauen.
> Hast du die Ziegelreihen einzeln ausgesägt oder gibt es die so zu kaufen?



Vogelhäuschen und Nistkästen habe ich auch gebaut; die Schindeln habe ich in der Bucht gekauft, denn für diesen Preis brauche ich mich nicht an die Maschine zu stellen.
Wenn Du so etwas vor hast zu bauen,     

nimm die 3mm starken Kieferschindeln und nicht die 1,5mm Eichenschindeln, denn diese sind schlecht zu tackern ( die Druckluft muss genau auf die Stifte abgestimmt sein).
Die Eichenschindeln müssen zusätzlich mit Montagekleber aufgeleimt werden und trotz genauem Aussuchen der Schindeln haben sich 3 verzogen.



jolantha schrieb:


> Wenn Du sooooo viel Langeweile hast, könntest Du mir auch eins bauen,
> aber bitte in der Größe von 3x4 m , zum drinrumsitzen .
> Gefällt mir




ja ja Anna, die Langeweile vertreibe ich mir damit, die Familie in Stimmung und den Garten in Stand zu halten
Der alte Johannisbeerstrauch musste weichen, die neuen Sträucher und Bäume werden morgen gepflanzt.
  Die Kalthausbewässerung ist auch noch nicht fertig 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## jolantha (9. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm. 
Dein Rundbogendurchgang gefällt mir gut.
Sicher auch selbst gemauert ??


----------



## rut49 (9. Jan. 2015)

Hey Toschi,
Ich wußte es

Aber.... wann hast du Zeit Für Susanne

Trotzdem..... wieder eines deiner Wunderwerke!! Toll

LG Regina


----------



## samorai (9. Jan. 2015)

He Friedhelm!
Du hast nicht mich zitiert sondern Christian, "der-odo"!.......Aber ist egal.....

Gruß Ron!


----------



## samorai (9. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm!
Ich habe einen ganz anderen Stil am Vogelhaus walten lassen. 
  
Mehr oder weniger Reste aufgearbeitet.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## toschbaer (11. Jan. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Wow, Friedhelm!like
> Ich will gar nicht wissen wieviele Stunden Du für die Dachschindeln gebraucht hast!
> Darauf kannst Du mit Recht Stolz sein. Gerade solche Unikate heben den Teich besonders hervor!
> 
> Gruß Ron!



Danke Ron,
ich habe auch zu Dir etwas geschrieben, aber ....wech war`'s

Es waren schon ca. 16 Std. alles zusammen; das hochgerechnet dann zum Kauf des Teehauses... 
Ich finde auch, wenn man etwas selbst bauen kann und es zum Hobby passt, sind solche Projekte dies dann "Entspannungszeit" !
Z.B. habe ich 5 Vogelhäuschen gebaut, davon habe ich gleich 2 verschenkt. Auch bei Teich- und Koitreffen bringe ich etwas Selbstgebasteltes mit und ich glaube schon, dass es den Beschenkten auch gefallen hat. Bei Bonsai frage ich schon nach ( auf Anraten meiner Frau!); denn die Bonsai brauchen schon etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit. Außer bei Herbi und Rainer - die müssen damit leben.

Ron- Dein Vogelhäuschen hat das ein Kupferdach? Und die Ständer Treppenstäbe?
Sieht gut aus



jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm.
> Dein Rundbogendurchgang gefällt mir gut.
> Sicher auch selbst gemauert ??



Hallo Anne,
gemauert habe ich das nicht selbst; das kann ich nicht so gut!
Dafür habe ich den Boden selbst gelegt. kopfkratzverschiedene Motive )




rut49 schrieb:


> Hey Toschi,
> Ich wußte es
> 
> Aber.... wann hast du Zeit Für Susanne
> ...



Hallo Regina,
Du kennst mich schon aber ich gelobe Besserung!
LG an die Familie!
Wir sehen uns und ich werde noch schreiben!

Gestern wollte ich ja das neue Beet bepflanzen, aber
Hatte auch noch zum Glück andere Arbeit und wollte mich so um halb 4 zum Fußball vorbereiten.
Dann kamen die Orkanböen!  
Jetzt wurde es eng1 Std Zeit  
Mein Sohn wollte ja auch mit zum Fußballspielen 
Und so schmeckte das  nach dem Fußball um so besser.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm
Jetzt klink ich mich mal hier ein 
Da hast'e aber mal nen schönes Häuschen gebaut !
Bin auch gerade dabei Ähnliches auf  die Beine zu stellen ....
Zu den Dachschindeln hast du etwas geschrieben , wir haben hier früher immer notgedrungen sehr viel Eis gegessen . Die Eisstiele eignen sich ganz gut ! 
Hast du aber mal ein paar Bezugsquellen ? Und was für Hölzer benutzt du noch ?


----------



## jolantha (13. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Andree,
hier ist mal ein Link 

http://mini-dachschindeln-shop.de/

gib einfach mal in die Suchmaschine " Minidachschindeln " da findest Du noch mehr.


----------



## samorai (13. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm!
Ja Friedhelm ist Kupfer mit Vogelrelief´s, da kommt immer der Sprengler durch.
Ich habe noch mal Bilder gemacht.
      
Eigentlich möchte ich nur wissen, ob ich meine Vorstellungen realisieren kann.Es gibt nie Zeichnungen oder Skizzen zum Gesamtprojekt, für die Reliefs schon, damit es gleich aussieht. Andere Bauten findest Du in mein Profil/Mein Teich/Fotos.
Die gedrechselten Stützen hatte ich noch aber Treppengeländer geht auch.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## troll20 (14. Jan. 2015)

Nur schade Ron, das deine Futtergäste solch schlechtes benehmen haben. Und einfach ihr Geschäft auf dem schönen Kupfer verrichten.  Da solltest du noch mal bei der Erziehung eingreifen  

LG René


----------



## samorai (14. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Rene!
Wenn es "scheen" macht dann lass sie doch, wird auf Kupfer immer gleich schön grün!
Hauptsache wir und die haben ihren Spass bei der Sache(füttern nicht kacken). Oder?
Unter den Wolken....... !!!!!  ....tirilu und tirila!!!  chachacha !!!!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## toschbaer (18. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,


Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm
> Jetzt klink ich mich mal hier ein
> Da hast'e aber mal nen schönes Häuschen gebaut !
> Bin auch gerade dabei Ähnliches auf  die Beine zu stellen ....
> ...



Danke Andre,
zu den Dachschindeln aus Eisstielen- da diese meist aus Buche sind, würde ich sie nicht nehmen!
Aber..
die Vorbehandlung ist alles, dh. ich habe das Teehaus und auch alle anderen Häuschen 2x mit Imprägniergrund und Minimum 3x mit Dickschichtlasur gestrichen und somit halten die Häuschen 10 Jahre bis ich nachstreiche. (Es muß die gute Farbe sein!)

Schau mal in die Bucht unter Holzschindeln, ich habe 3 Sorten Schindeln gekauft, die Fichtenschindeln (2,5x5cmx3mm) nehme ich vorzugsweise, da sie gut den Imprägniergrund aufnehmen und sich gut nageln lassen.
Als Holzsorten nehme ich Eiche, Fichte und Sipo- alles was ich hier rumliegen habe.

Die Thuja hatte auch was Schönes und das war ihr Mehrfachstamm       

Den Fischen war es zu kalt. Heute kein Futter!  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## gertrude (28. Feb. 2015)

Das sieht ja schön aus. Wahre Meisterleistung.


----------



## Roland O. (1. März 2015)

Hallo,

ist ja super toll geworden, dein Häuschen 
Habe unlängst meinen Futterautomaten am Teich in ein selbst gebasteltes Häuschen verbannt. Macht einfach einen ganz anderen Eindruck dann. Und wie schon geschrieben, basteln kann echt süchtig machen 






Hoffe du hast noch mehr dieser tollen Ideen auf Lager, suche immer neue Inspirationen rund um den Teich!

lg
Roland


----------



## toschbaer (30. Dez. 2020)

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt schöne Weihnachten gehabt
 und seid alle gesund!
Ich hatte mal wieder ein wenig Zeit in dieser komischen, aber doch besinnlichen Zeit
Hab das 3te Teehaus für den 3ten Teich 
Der 3. Teich wird im neuen Jahr ausgepumpt und entschlammt.
Dies muss ich bis zum Frühjahr schaffen, da die __ Kröten, __ Frösche, __ Salamander ein Habitat brauchen. 
Seit mehr als 50 Jahre hab ich wieder Blindschleichen im Garten, worüber ich mich sehr gefreut hab.

Wünsche Euch ein gesundes, 
glückliches und erfolgreiches 
Neues Jahr

Friedhelm


----------



## troll20 (30. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Friedhelm,
da kann man sich ja garnicht reinsetzen und  genießen 
Aber schön dass es euch gut geht. 
Wie wünschen euch auch einen gesunden Start ins neue Jahr und für's neue Jahr, der Rest kommt dann von ganz alleine


----------



## toschbaer (10. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Rene,
dafür ist es zu klein geworden



Roland O. schrieb:


> Hoffe du hast noch mehr dieser tollen Ideen auf Lager, suche immer neue Inspirationen rund um den Teich!
> 
> lg
> Roland



hier noch Basteleien von mir
die Insektenhotels
  
Dies ist noch nicht bestückt 

Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## Roland O. (10. Jan. 2021)

Auch eine geniale Idee, diese Hotels aus Holzkisten zu basteln


----------



## troll20 (10. Jan. 2021)

Wau Friedhelm, damit könnte man sich ja fast selbständig machen, sobald Kleingewerbe.


----------



## toschbaer (11. Jan. 2021)

Ja Rene`,
ich werd noch welche bauen

Ich hab hier noch 100 Obstkisten liegen, 
400 von diesen Lärchenschindeln, Sperrholz und Farbe
sind vorhanden.
Nur die liebe Zeit und die anderen Hobbys

axo, ich könnte mir auch Vogelhäuschen aus den Kisten vorstellen

Gruß
Friedhelm


----------

